# Cell Phone Use in Commercial Trucks



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Just for information: In commercial trucks Jan 3 2012 drivers will not be able to use a cell phone while driving (holding the phone to their head to talk). Drivers can use like a bluetooth or hands free device to talk on cell phone though. 
I guess what we have been told depending on the police officer and his or her interpretation of your truck could be considered a commercial vehicle even if you use it for your farm business you could pay a hefty fine. $2750.00 for each ticket. If you are driving for someone else the employer pays $11,000.00 also. 
http://www.jdsupra.com/post/documentViewer.aspx?fid=4f49078c-28b1-4013-a479-a8e33f4816ea

Not intended to be a comercial or add for the link. This link had the info. about the New Cell Phone Law.
Here is another link
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu...-programs/rule_making_details.aspx?ruleid=347


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

In the state of CT no one can use there cell phones while driving it's agenst the law. You can use a hands free device but not a hand held. I think the fine is only $100 for the first time and the second fine is a 90 day suspension and a $200 dollar fine.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That law has been in effect for a year or you in Ontario, and the price tag is $500 (I think).

http://find-a-driving-school.ca/ontario-new-law-bans-cellphone-use-while-driving/


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Alberta recently went hands free also, but went a little to far imo. Now we a not allowed to use our 2 way radios unless we are "moving an oversize load with a pilot vehicle or talking directly to our employer". Everyone will pretty much ignore this as warning others about poor road conditions or wildlife or an accident around the next corner is more important.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a reminder today Jan-3-2012 the day police officers are able to ticket drivers of commercial trucks for using a cell phone while driving without the use of a blue tooth type or hands free device. I know in meetings we have been in concerning the DOT rules and regs for farm trucks in KY. The officers said some truck owners who mark their trucks with farm name and not for hire on the door means nothing to them. Just an opportunity to stop the truck so they can interview the driver to see if the truck is being used for farm purposes and then so they can tell the driver the proper markings including USDOT number that should be on the truck. An opportunity to ticket the driver now exist with a fine for the driver of a truck 10,001 lb involved in commerce and a truck rated 26,001 ,(CDL qualifying) and above to check things out . Police officers now have the opportunity to stop you just for using a cell phone $2750.00 fine for the driver with $11,000.00 to employer if you drive for someone. As one officer said here in one of the meetings "They will determine when they stop you if your truck if Farm or Commercial when they have you on the side of the road no matter what is on the door and what license is on the truck".


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Some of these regs are a good idea . . . but . . . the price tag on them makes me think that the basis is more of a money grab than safety. I pulled that MX170 in my sig from the east coast last fall useing a private pickup and trailer. I was pulled over in PA one morning. Why? The axle bars measure 112" on a trailer that was 102". So they fined me something like $450 for that. Ouch. Now for the funny part. Pickup and trailer CWR was over 30K lbs. I have no cdl. That ticket? A whopping $75 bucks. Go figure!! I got a window tint ticket once that was higher than that . . . 
Just have to love the DOT.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

The officers told us, If we have to travel out of state to call the other state or states and tell them where we are needing to go type of truck and license and when we would be going through the state and they should tell you what you need to be legal. If over width, height or weight they said we should be able to buy a permit for that trip and the cost of the permit would usually be a lot cheaper than the tickets. 
I know from the commercial driving that I have done. It is all about money though.


----------

